# Your progress



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought it would be cool to have a thread where all you dudes could post up your progress. Stole the idea of another forum...

Post up!

:thumbsup:


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

my progress: i have a semi-working bike. all i need is some pedals an inner tube and a rear cog. so far today i have swapped my broken g.i. hub over to a shimano deore that i had lying around and assembled the rest of the bike. i want to ride this machine again. hopefully will be riding her after the weekend


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn... that sucks. Hope you get that ting ready again soon!

Oh and this thread can also include new tricks you learned, etc. Basically any progress of all sorts.

Cheers


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

39, started "freeride" when I was about 32, switched to dj's when I was 34 or 35.

I don't have the balls I used to but my bike control and skill are far better than ever. I used to just go fast and send it off stuff but since I started riding dj's I have learned to control the bike sooooo much better. I can ride tech lines I only dreamed of before but now I probably wouldn't huck a road gap. Who cares though because dj's, trails and bmx tracks are where its at anyway


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess it's all personal preferance you know what I mean?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

One time I went out riding and I didn't fvck myself up...if that's not progress then I don't know what is.

....but then I made up for it a few weeks later by seriously FVCKING myself up...gah... picnic table+skate lid+speed+adrenaline+mistimed bunnyhop+rear wheel case=fail, and fail=faceplant and by the transitive property of whatever, picnic table+skate lid+speed+adrenaline+mistimed bunnyhop+rear wheel case=faceplant. Faceplant means a trip to the emergency room and waiting overnight in the hospital for stitches in the OR to fix a gum torn to the bottom of my chin.

My newest thing is working on bunnyhop tabletops, sometimes with assist from small speedbump size ramps. Still working on flat 360s (on bmx of course ), flat tailwhips (bmx), barspins (I have a barspin block here ), and 180s over obstacles and off larger things, like a 2.5 foot loading dock that I haven't had the balls to try a 180 off yet...I'll wait for my full face helmet and be safe with that one, and I almost have got 1080 triple whip backflips down.

I'll try to post up some riding pics soon (I don't have a still camera..had to borrow me mums), but you can watch my video in the thread I made on this forum, and here's some pics of my bikes...



























You can see the spec list in my thread if you want.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah I saw your vid like a week ago. Some amazing stuff.

Hope you get better soon dude!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I didn't drunk post last night. I consider that progress


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hah. Keep it up


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

tibug said:


> One time I went out riding and I didn't fvck myself up...if that's not progress then I don't know what is...


Haha...that's fricking awesome.
:thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Next year he will flip whip off this...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks awesome!!!! Send me some photos when he lands it =).

Who's the rider?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Joel


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Where did you get that photo? Got one not cropped that shows the landing?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Micheal's Dad...and no, that's the only one he has.


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

i pinch flatted on a curb today, that was gay.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

machinehead131 said:


> i pinch flatted on a curb today, that was gay.


Did two penises touch?


----------



## machinehead131 (Apr 4, 2005)

tibug said:


> Did two penises touch?


almost, not quite though.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

machinehead131 said:


> almost, not quite though.


Then it wasn't gay.

wait....whadya mean "almost"??


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I did a 180 tuck no hander out of a bank today to half cab.
And that 360 I posted in the other thread.
Ohh and i really want to get no foot cans.
And I can bar spin just not a bunny hop bar which I want to learn as well.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome! A 180 tuck no hander... Saw some dudes do it over my funbox to fakie at my skatepark and it looks great... especially if you take it bigger and higher.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I sold my bike. That's progress. I didn't like my Steelhead and hope to move onto something tighter and lighter. Or I'll buy a DH rig.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The Flying Mullet...










A Mafia Racing kid...


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

getting close on my fj whips and then flatted my front


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Those pictures look amazing.

Footjam tailwhips are something that are going to take a very long time for me to learn still... Good luck!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That is a proper tuck no hander :thumbsup:


----------



## cjcc55 (May 3, 2008)

ive gone out to the jumps 4 times so far and can make it through the 4 pack almost every time, hit the wallride, and almost table top on the mulch jump. I think I'm doing well for a newb...


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

cleaned up my 180s, now startin to go for hop 3s


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

6 stitches from doing some Ptex repair on a pair of skies. Not riding for a while...










Some videos of Jam Master J











Try...


__
https://flic.kr/p/3048407808


__
https://flic.kr/p/3047559211


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The only pic that is showing up is your thumb... Were you fixing some race skis? Must have been a hella sharp edge to do that much damage.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I cut it open with a razor blade.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I did the same thing on my left thumb... cut it to the bone with a razor. Still tingles and feels weird 20 years later.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Ouch! I remember when I first attempted wood carving at the age of 7 with a pocket knife. I used to press the non sharp side with my thumb. Except I got the wrong side... I pushed my thumb straight into the knife. That hurt. I was only 7 plus it was night so don't laugh =).

Cheers =)


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

oops


----------



## hardrocker77 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here we go, I had been riding some xc for about a month, then meet some dj guys, so here is my $200 purchase, which is now a work in progress, keep in mind I have only been riding about 3 months now...








FSA V drive crank, 2002 Marzocchi dj 1, holly rollers, and thats about the only good stuff, already asked for a new frame and wheels(24") for Christmas, this one doesnt support a rear disk, so that sucks, and limits my upgrades. Heres me hitting it up
















Not great but better then a few months ago!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Finaly got my tables flat:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Dj skeet. Nice! But shouldn't the wheel be turned the other way. 

Still looks great!

Hardrock. That's quite a decent build on an intro bike for 200 bucks. Enjoy!


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> Dj skeet. Nice! But shouldn't the wheel be turned the other way.


i think hes doin 1 80 with it so turnin it up would be hard, plus downside tables are sick!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Oooohhh. But yeah, like you said, it's sick!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Finally started to begin moving the bike around the air. Want to start trying 180's soon!


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

my buddy let me borrow his s3.5 for 4 days, dialed my 180's, hopping over the rear wheel of my 20, fj whips all the way around, need to land em now, another friend landed his first fj on it
heres a few stills from a vid, im 14 BTW


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Hah me too. Awesome!


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

Ha. I feel kind of stupid posting this as I'm such a rookie at the urban riding stuff but...here's some brand new photos of my bike named Jade!

Some may be aware of my posts in the thread titled 'Manuals'. Yesterday I made some actual progress by turning up my handlebar, lowering and pushing back the seat, and turning down the brake levers. When I bought it stock the handlebars were more angled towards me. Now that I've made them more upright (ala BMX) I find it much easier to lift the front end and keep the balance point going when attempting manuals and catwalk wheelies. 

Anyway, it's my progress to report. The bike still looks too new doesn't it? I plan on upgrading with some stickers and stuff. Plus, the bike will most likely obtain wounds along the way. Just like she has wounded me. 

Any advice on her looks or a first really nice upgrade?


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

^ nice stp.
currently building a azonic steelhead, 05 frame, nixxon, sunline, fsa, waiting for some more money in the next few paychecks, and x-mas money, gotta buy wheels, pedals, chain, rear brake.
started going bigger on my 5 inch bike at some local jumps, so i cant wait to hit some with my new bike when its done









p.s. dont cry over spilt beer


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Cody just sent me these...I'll have to take some photos of him hitting it tomorrow.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

dbd : Yeah I figured that helped too. Did that and it suddenly just improved the whole handling of the bike.

Ed : Post it up when it's done. I want to see =).

Lance : Please do!!

Cheers =)


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Big Fakie from Agency Bike on Vimeo.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude... Played it backwards huh?

=)

Cheers


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

He did one just about as long before I took the vid but he messed up trying to take a puff off his cig.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

The Agency said:


> Next year he will flip whip off this...


Joel, I'll flip it if you will...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Ive posted this on other threads(involving ray's), but this is the 2nd newest thing ive learned, havent seen anyone do it ever.
First ride on my new 19.9lb S&M LTF.

NO-handed Fakie wallride.










Was doing Tire Grab ones too.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Vlady's new tat...and Matt's new Bully shirt.


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

got 180's up curbs on my mtb and a new fork in the mail. probably hitting up chandler bike park tomorrow so hopefully more progress


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Definate progress for me...*

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Mikey testing out the new VIP4x...






Long Manny from Agency Bike on Vimeo.


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

So i started DJ'ing on my squishy bike, and got some frowns and under-the-breath remarks from guys on bmx's, but i was starting to clear tabletops and a double. found out DJ is something i REALLY wanted to get into. so i've got 2 progresses 
Numero Uno: 
bought an 08 DK Xenia from a guy off mtbr. basically brand new, ridden only a few times (bristles still on the tires!), great stock components: Marzzochi DJ pro, kenda krads 2.3, Avid BB-5 mech, a Metal Bikes seat, rhynolite rims.
Numero Dos:
still at college for about a week before i go home, and there are no DJ's nearby, so i started practicing manuals, trackstands, and bunny hops. i knew HOW to do them before, but thats as far as it went....now i can manual for 6 seconds (its been 4 days, gimme a break), trackstand for 20-30, and bunny hops went from less than a foot to about 1.5 or 2 ft.

i'll post pics of the bike when i figure out how to make them smaller so they can fit


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

got 3taps and hop 3s on the bmx. also got some odyssey glow in the darks, also gettin close to tailwhips now.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

^ Nice job on the 3's...

Micahel...Nathrop a couple of weeks ago...got 4th. See you all at Angelfire!


----------

